# Meet the Quokkas



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

These little marsupials live on an island off the coast of Perth, Western Australia. It is a tourist destination now but has a darker history as a penal establishment. The quokkas are very friendly and not at all troubled by the tourists.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

OMG, it wouldn't take me long to make friends with these cute little darlings!

Until you started this thread, Warrigal, I had never heard of quokkas before.


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

My daughter is currently touring WA from Perth to Broome, then over to the Northern Territory to Katharine and Darwin. She visited Rottnest Island and took a selfie with this Quokka.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> My daughter is currently touring WA from Perth to Broome, then over to the Northern Territory to Katharine and Darwin. She visited Rottnest Island and took a selfie with this Quokka.


Wow, I didn't realize they're so big!

They must be naturally inquisitive and friendly?

Lovely picture.


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they're so big!
> 
> They must be naturally inquisitive and friendly?
> 
> Lovely picture.


They are friendly because tourists feed them. You buy a packet of quokka food at the tourist centre.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 5, 2021)

The Quokkas made their TV Debut in an HBF (Hospital Benefit Fund) TV ad
HBF is not too well known outside Western Australia but the Quokkas are....swear word ahead


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2021)

OMG they are the cutest !
They look like a cross between a kangaroo and a koala bear. Sweet!


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2021)

OMG! I want one!


----------



## Warrigal (May 5, 2021)

jujube said:


> OMG! I want one!


Uh! uh! Not allowed. Aussie wildlife is strictly protected.

Besides, look what happened in US when people thought it a good idea to keep little boa constrictors as pets.


----------

